# L245 DT Hydraulics



## Panicbutter (Feb 2, 2008)

I am going to install a 2 spool valve on my L245 DT for remote hydraulics. I was wondering if I should configure the valve for open or closed center with this tractor?


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

That is a good question. The hydraulics are open center if I understand correctly. Not sure which way you should configure though. You might want to contact your dealer or Tractorsmart.com and ask. My semi-educated guess would be configure for open center.


----------

